# WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)



## mrmouse (29. Januar 2014)

*WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*

Liebe User.

Nachdem ich über mehrere Jahre einige grüne Western Digital Festplatten mir ins Haus geholt habe, und gestern das erste Mal mit dem Tool WDIdle3 "gewurstelt" hab, möchte ich eben meine Erfahrung mit Euch teilen. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem Einen oder Anderen.

Ich werde jetzt nicht darauf eingehen, was man mit dem Tool verändern/deaktiveren kann. Dies kann man nach ein paar Sekunden 'googlen' rausfinden.

Folgende Festplatten der grünen Serie (Caviar Green) habe ich von Western Digital:

WDC WD5000AADS-00L4b1 - 500GB
Firmware (05.04C05)
Eingeschaltet: 5393 mal; Betriebsstunden: 11985 Std
Start/Stop des Spindels: 5419; Laden/Entladen Zyklus: 5419

WDC WD15EADS-00R6B0 - 1500GB
Firmware (01.00A01)
Eingeschaltet: 2243 mal; Betriebsstunden: 4877 Std
Start/Stop des Spindels: 2280; Laden/Entladen Zyklus: 69175

WDC WD25EZRX-00MMMB0 - 2500GB
Firmware (80.00A80)
Eingeschaltet: 1877 mal; Betriebsstunden: 4235 Std
Start/Stop des Spindels: 1878; Laden/Entladen Zyklus: 46056

Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte X48-DQ6 (BIOS F8i)
Windows 7 SP1 x64
Programm mit welchem ich die Werte ausgelesen habe: CrystalDiskInfo 6.1.0 (zur zweiten Kontrolle AIDA64)


Mich hat es leicht schokiert, als ich gesehen habe, dass meine zwei größeren HDDs so viele Laden/Entladen Zyklen haben.
Also ab ins World-Wide-Web.

Kurz darauf habe ich das Tool 'WDIdle3' gefunden. In einem Thread wurde den Usern ans Herz gelegt, die Version 1.03 zu benutzen, da man mit dieser die Funktion anscheinend noch deaktivieren kann.
Link zum Download von WDIdle3 V1.03 -> Link

Was ich NICHT gemacht habe; den Modus von AHCI auf IDE gestellt. Das habe ich überlesen gehabt. Hat aber bestens funktioniert.
Trotzdem möchte ich hiermit niemanden dazu verleiten, das Tool im AHCI-Modus zu benutzen!

Am Anfang habe ich jede Festplatte einzeln "geflasht". Beim letzten Flash (Deaktivierung), hatte ich alle drei Grüne HDDs angesteckt.

Ich habe einen bootbaren USB-Stick gemacht, die EXE draufkopiert und Reboot.

Mit dem Befehl "wdidle3 /r" erstmal den aktuellen 'Park-Zyklus' ausgelesen. 8Sekunden waren es auf jeder dieser Festplatte. Das komische...auch bei der 500GB waren 8Sekunden angegeben, aber NUR bei dieser habe ich wie oben sichtbar, gleichviele Start/Stop des Spindels und Laden/Entladen Zyklen.

Als ich dann den Befehl "wdidle3 /d" (zum deaktiveren) eingeben habe, setzte mir das Tool die Dauer auf 3720Sek (Sprich 62Min).
Bei jeder von diesen drei Festplatten.
Also wieder ab ins Windows, und mit CrystalDiskInfo kontrolliert. Tatsächlich! Die Zyklen erhöhen sich nicht mehr so drastisch.

Bei einer der Festplatten (1500GB) hatte ich aber nach dem Befehl "wdidle3 /d" ein Klackern, und dass jede 2-3Sek.
Im Windows konnte ich regelrecht zusehen, wie sich die Zyklen erhöht haben...klack...klack...klack...
Klang sehr ungesund. PC direkt ausgemacht. Nach dem Tausch des Sata-Kabels/Ports war das Problem gelöst.

Ich war sehr erfreut, den Zyklus von 8Sek auf 62Min verändert haben zu können. Doch das Deaktivieren lies mir keine Ruhe.
Also...Reboot.

Und jetzt das Erstaunliche.

Als ich mit dem Befehl "wdidle3 /s[60]" den Zyklus auf 60Sek setzen wollte, sagte mir das Tool, dass nun der Zyklus vollständig deaktivert sei. Ich staunte nicht schlecht.
Rechner an, und paar Stunden laufen lassen. Und...ja, es funktioniert.

Ich habe dann in beiden BIOS-Modi (AHCI und IDE) gecheckt, was nun bei meinen Festplatten für ein Zyklus ansteht. Bei allen Drei konnte ich es deaktivieren, in dem ich den Befehl "wdidle3 /s[60]" eingegeben hatte.

Erklären kann ich es mir nicht. Aber funktionieren tut es 


Sollte sich in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen was tun, dann werde ich es auf jeden Fall im Forum bekannt geben.
Das wars auch fürs Erste. Ich wollte diese Erfahrung eben im Forum teilen, da ich Sie als Informativ ansehe.


Mit besten Grüßen.

Mouse


*Update 14. November 2017:

*Bis heute funktionieren die Festplatten völlig problemlos.
Alle Werte in CrystalDiskInfo und AIDA64 sind sehr zufriedenstellend.
Mehrere Systeme und tausende von Stunden haben die HDD`s nun hinter sich.
Bei allen ist das Head-Parking immer noch deaktiviert.

In den letzten Jahren habe ich mir noch ein paar weitere Western Digital GREEN zugelegt.
Darunter fallen zwei 4TB HDD´s und eine 3TB HDD.
Auch bei diesen Festplatten konnte ich mit dem WD-Idle Tool das Head-Parking deaktiveren .


----------



## 3DFx-Peter (3. August 2016)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*



mrmouse schrieb:


> Liebe User.
> 
> Nachdem ich über mehrere Jahre einige grüne Western Digital Festplatten mir ins Haus geholt habe, und gestern das erste Mal mit dem Tool WDIdle3 "gewurstelt" hab, möchte ich eben meine Erfahrung mit Euch teilen. Vielleicht hilft es ja dem Einen oder Anderen.
> 
> ...



Also, Leute, mit aktuellen 2016er Western Digital HDDs *bloß nicht nachmachen!!!* Habe ebenfalls nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht, die Parkzyklen zu manipulieren auf einer aktuellen WD Green 1TB und Blue 2TB. Doch egal was man als Wert eingibt, die Platten sind hinterher komplett unbrauchbar! Das Booten geht dann stotternd von statten, dauert ewig und alle paar Sek. klackt es...ein Alptraum ...!!!
... zum Glück habe ich aber den entscheidenden Schalter gefunden die Platten wieder auf default zurückzusetzen: "*wdidle3 /s"*, also *ohne* einen Wert anzugeben. Gibt man dagegen einen Wert hinter /s ein also z.B. [8] oder [60] bleibt der Timer weiterhin deaktiviert.

Fazit: die aktuellen 2016er Modelle sind nur begrenzt kompatibel mit WDIdle v1.03

EDIT: mit v1.05 klappt das Einstellen. Also z.B.: wdidle3.exe /s300. Das ist der max. Wert von 5min. Getestet mit WD Blue 2TB und Green 1TB.


----------



## Simon_the_Sorcerer (18. August 2016)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*



3DFx-Peter schrieb:


> EDIT: mit v1.05 klappt das Einstellen. Also z.B.: wdidle3.exe /s300. Das ist der max. Wert von 5min. Getestet mit WD Blue 2TB und Green 1TB.



So, so, so, hätte man besser vorher nach der aktuellsten Version geschaut, gell?


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*

Hallo Leute.

Habe auch das Problem mit dem klackern, alle 2-5 sek. Mein Rechner steht neben mir und das nervt ungemein. Habe halt die WD RED 2tb eingebaut weil ich es halt als Datengrad und für meine Cloud Sync nutzen möchte. Da brauchte ich nix schnelles und habe mich dann für die Festplatte von WD entschieden. Aber das klackern bringt mich zum wahnsinn. Bevor ich was machen möchte, möchte ich hier die Profis fragen. Was kann ich tun um es einzustellen. Wollte einen Firmware update machen aber da sagte er schon No Update needed. Wäre geil wenn ihr mir helfen könntet. Vielen dank im vorraus


----------



## vogelscheuche (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*

Lass es lieber!
Meine nicht allzu alte WD Green Platte bei der ich Parken mit wdidle3 deaktiviert habe ist mittlerweile tot.


----------



## AZRAILBLNT (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*

Also einfach hinnehmen?! 


Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt irgendwie dat teil einzupacken in schaumstoff oder so damit es leiser wird aber das passt mir nicht so wegen meinem Gaming Gehäuse.


----------



## vogelscheuche (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*

Die Entscheidung bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Lief ein paar Monate anstandslos leise, war aber offenbar nicht gut für die Platte. Also ich mache es nicht mehr. War mir eine Lehre. 

Ich bin auch empfindlich was die Lautstärke angeht. Meine Platten habe ich lose auf einem Stück Schaumstoff im case, weil ich das Gehäuse sowieso nicht bewege egal.


----------



## Abductee (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*



AZRAILBLNT schrieb:


> Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt irgendwie dat teil einzupacken in schaumstoff oder so damit es leiser wird aber das passt mir nicht so wegen meinem Gaming Gehäuse.



Scythe Himuro SCH-1000 Festplattenkuhler: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## hendrosch (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*

HM hätte ich bei meiner wenn früher machen müssen, noch läuft sie, aber mit 316403 Lade/Entladezyklen (bei 9400h und 1600x Anläufen) mal gucken wie lang die noch macht, hab alles gesicherte also nicht so schlimm 
Ist übrigens ne WD40EZRX-00SPEB0 falls das wen interessiert. (4 TB und etwa 3 Jahre alt  mittlerweile)

Was mich interessiert machen das neue WD Blues (alle Greens sind doch Auslaufmodell oder?) immer noch so extrem?


----------



## Abductee (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*



hendrosch schrieb:


> Was mich interessiert machen das neue WD Blues (alle Greens sind doch Auslaufmodell oder?) immer noch so extrem?



Viel wichtiger wäre, wo sind die massenhaften Ausfälle dadurch?
Das mit dem Kopfparken ist akustisch nicht optimal, aber ansonsten reine Panikmache.


----------



## hendrosch (2. Februar 2017)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*



Abductee schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger wäre, wo sind die massenhaften Ausfälle dadurch?
> Das mit dem Kopfparken ist akustisch nicht optimal, aber ansonsten reine Panikmache.


Einen wirklich guten Überblick darüber werden wir nicht finden (gibt auf jeden Fall Fälle, bzw. Leute die das als Ursache vermuten, aber es heißt ja so schön wer suchet der findet), denke auch nicht das die Festplatte dadurch nur ein 10tel ihrer Lebensdauer erreicht, aber selbst WD gibt im Datenblatt eben 300k an und das die nach nicht mal 10k std über schritten  sind stört mich einfach.


----------



## mrmouse (14. November 2017)

*AW: WDIdle3 (V1.03) - Veränderung/Deaktivierung von WD IntelliPark (Caviar Green) (Laden/Entladen Zyklus) (Headparking entschleunigen/deaktivieren)*

*@ Vogelscheuche:

*Bist Du Dir sicher, dass der Festplatten Ausfall durch das Deaktivieren entstand?

Heute, am 14.11.2017 hab ich immer noch die Festplatten, welche ich im Anfangspost aufgelistet habe, im Einsatz.
Auch meine anderen drei WD Green`s (4TB, 4TB, 3TB) habe ich seit über zwei Jahren und das Head-Parking wurde mit dem Tool deaktivert.
Diese Festplatten haben nun auch beide mehrere Tausende von Stunden drauf.
Alle Festplatten funktionieren einwandfrei und haben die richtige Performance.

Nur die Seagate 8TB Archive HDD klackert ohne Ende und ist wirklich laut.
Das Problem konnte ich per Flash/Firmware/HDD-Tool nicht beheben.
Mit dem kleinem Programm KeepAliveHD kann ich es wenigstens im Windows "abstellen".

Beste Grüße


----------

